

Show HN: A fresh take on Wikipedia - johanneswagener
http://lolcat.biz/post/27368236760/ency-cl-opedia

======
jmduke
I think the biggest opportunity with Wikipedia, rather than social integration
(which happens a surprising amount on my Facebook and G+, much to my delight),
is semantic search and display.

Wikipedia's goals in the past five years, in my opinion, have been revolving
around the desire to amass as much knowledge and meaningful content as
possible -- which they've done to a rousing success. Now I think it's time for
them to consider systemic ways of paring and presenting that content in ways
that carry meaning and urgency in a way that reading a 30-page article about
Roman antiquity doesn't.

------
munaf
I'm a UX Designer at the Wikimedia Foundation. We're starting to make big
changes, mostly revolving around our 2015 strategy [1].

[1] <http://strategy.wikimedia.org/wiki/Main_Page>

------
trickjarrett
Search didn't work for me, Windows 7 / Chrome. After a reload I see that it
relies on autocomplete and hitting enter does nothing, you have to select from
the drop down.

~~~
libraryatnight
The forced selection from the drop down turned me off, too.

------
jff
It looks lovely, but I have to say: ency.cl/opedia is absolutely the worst
cutesy domain name I've ever seen.

------
batgaijin
Was hoping for a federated wiki system

